# Build your t shirt



## Freedom76 (Oct 28, 2010)

I am looking for a website to allow my clients to build there on t-shirt.

I am familiar with Ink Soft, is there any other company's I can compare before making an investment. Thanks


----------



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

1 https://shirttools.com
The chap that owns this was very helpful to me in the past
2. Opentshirts.com open source software 

Sean


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

There is also DecoNetwork that is similar to InkSoft - in price and the fact that your websites can be created on their system.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

limey said:


> 1 https://shirttools.com
> The chap that owns this was very helpful to me in the past
> 
> Sean


Thanks for the recommendation Sean. The correct link to ShirtTools is in my signature.


----------



## bigsister1967 (Feb 17, 2014)

I can tell you I did have a horrible experience with action illustrated...1 very young programmer. Limited daytime help. No refund. I love their art but did not know to ask these other questions. So back at square 1. and - $$. There is no satisfaction clause. So no I am reading all the blogs for a new website...and looking for experience.


----------



## ektajain (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Freedom, 

If you are still looking for site which allow your users to create personalized tshirts, then DesignNBuy is also the one which you can choose. They are similar to Inksoft so that you can easily compare. It is also offering responsive design, so that works on iPad, mobile, desktop etc.


----------



## ETA (Mar 14, 2013)

KristineH said:


> There is also DecoNetwork that is similar to InkSoft - in price and the fact that your websites can be created on their system.


I use Deco, and I really like it. The biggest complaint I have heard about them is that their customer service is below par, but in my experience anytime you open a support ticket it gets answered pretty quickly, and they're willing to really go pretty far to fix the issue, which is nice. They also have a small forum, and the few of us who participate there try to help out as much as possible.

I haven't tried any of the others, but I have enjoyed my experience with Deco so far. The big downside is that they don't offer a free trial or anything, so you really have to commit to a month before you will get a feel for if you like it.

I do think that InkSoft and ShirtTools are the other two big ones...OpenTShirts seems like a really neat idea, too, if you are into that. If you have enough skill, I imagine you can do some pretty awesome things with that software.


----------

